# Westminster 2015



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

December 5th is the big day of applications winging their ways through various means to the WCK show. A good handful of dogs from my small (dog show wise )state Maine are hoping to get in, including Mystic and me. 

Mystic is young at 19 months, so his goal is largely to get his NYC sealegs, see the sights, ride the shuttle etc. I am hoping to send him with Karen and Sam a few times over the years at different ages- it is a really fun, over-the-top event. 

One thing that isnt fun is the PETA protesters and the bazillion police cars around the hotels where the dogs stay. 

Last time I went it was Blizzard Nemo, so hoping for better luck.

In an older GR News is the story of Andy winning the Sporting Group, and hw the snow shut the city down to the point he was able to play Chuck It right in 7th avenue.

Is anyone else planning to attend?

Mystic has a facebook page to follow his journey : https://www.facebook.com/Poeticgold


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you and your beautiful Mystic at Westminster!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a few favorites I am routing for bc I dont believe Mystic will be mature enough to compete with the Big Dawgs, but still it is fun to dream of the future and prepare for it if he does turn out nicely.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I hope you get the chance to go! Doing a benched show would be very different. Ours up here in Alaska might as well be benched since the public just wanders around our grooming area without a thought. But an official benched show! Very cool!

When you go, remember to support the carriage horses that the NY mayor is determined to ban. They really need our support since the animal rights activists seem bent on destroying dog breeding also. We need to support each other!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had lots of fun doing the benching with Lushie. She loved it. I am so glad I had a team of friends with me though, bc it was absolute bedlam. We also watched over Alejandro, and he was a total angel with a happy, gentle way about him. I definitely wouldnt try taking all five dogs again and doing the LI Specialty first. Simple things like getting in the elevator took almost an hour bc the lines of dogs stretched far down the hallways of the hotels on every floor. We stayed at the Affinia on a high, high floor with 3 people and five dogs. It was glamorous too though, except for all the police keeping the PETA protestors at bay.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The following entry has been processed for the Westminster KC

BREED : Gldn Ret Dog
DOG: SR 77964803 Ch Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over Poeticgold CGC 04-22-13
SIRE: Ch Venture Redog's Magic Hat Trick
DAM: GCH Scion Hott Pants RN
BREEDER: Kathy Whipple & Jim Andras & Alisa Andras
OWNER: Laura Jill/Simmons/
ADR 1: 7 Trillium Lane
ADR 2: 
CITY: Falmouth ME 04105202 
AGENT: Sam Mammano


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Very cool!! WOW!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Good luck!!! I wish Lush could compete, but I imagine since she's been spayed she's ineligible. 

I hope Mystic gets in and that its a great showing. When you go (cause I totally think you'll get in) I would love to see photos of the whole experience. How exciting!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> The following entry has been processed for the Westminster KC
> 
> BREED : Gldn Ret Dog
> DOG: SR 77964803 Ch Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over Poeticgold CGC 04-22-13
> ...


Does this mean he's in?? I took a quick look at the Premium List but got lost in the fine print on entries. Do they take the dogs (other than invitees) in the order the entries are received or is there a lottery?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jill A very close friend is attending with his Toller.. He is the number one toller this year and are on a roll... Sure would love to see him on the TV.. he is a breeder owner handler.. and Bronson is a neat dog.. 
Best of luck to you and Mystic!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I went in 1993 when Salilyn's Condor (Springer) won BIS. I had his grand daughter and was winning a lot in Europe at the time.
I went up the twin towers to the bar at the top on our first night there and the next night it was bombed!! 
We stayed in the Pennsylvania Hotel just opposite Madison S. G. and the hotel was full of dogs. No police then thank goodness. 
I loved the tack area as you could watch the grooming. Standard poodles cut with scissors, fantastic to watch.
The whole thing was a really interesting experience. I hope you and Mystic enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I AM excited, but yet I learned much from my trip with Lush in 2013. 

My real goal for Mystic is to finish his GCH title before age two, which he will turn on April 22nd. He has all the majors done, but he hasnt been shown very much since he finished at a year old. I showed him myself here and there, but my handling team had a different special. I will show him myself a bit too in the winter, and also send him to the Hamburg NY shows with the Mammanos. 
Sam Mammano will show him at the Garden, but Karen is showing her special she has had for the last two years. I will be happy if Mystic makes a cut and has fun, handling the crazy atmosphere with composure. When he is 3,4,and 5, I hope he might be competitive.

I believe in him, and love so much about him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Doing a benched show would be very different. Ours up here in Alaska might as well be benched since the public just wanders around our grooming area without a thought.]


^ Just had to say this cracked me up. Before I started showing conformation, I didn't realized you could actually go walking into the grooming areas to visit with dogs. It never occurred to me to do something like that! But showing conformation and being the one grooming my dog each and every show, it's surprising how many people go weaving through the setups to come pet and visit with their favorite breeds. 

@Jill - good luck. I can't wait to see the catalog. There are a couple people that I know of who really wanted to get their goldens over there - I don't know if they are in or not though.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Jill, he was so handsome!!!! He's the winner in our book!


----------

